# Pictus Catfish



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi! For my 55 gallon tank, I am going to stock with 1 opaline gourmi, 5 turquoise rainbowfish, 5 buenos aries tetras, 5 blak phantom tetra, 1 red tailed black shark, and pictus catfish.

I am wondering how many catfish I should get.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

go with a min of 3 i have 3 and despite having tons of hiding places they aren't shy anymore and actively come out. I have my 3 with a rainbow shark, a opaline and gold gourami and 6 tigerbarbs in a 50g


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

also invest in buying a sinking shrimp pellets until they adjust to the tank. after a while they will come to the top to feed but until then will remain near the bottom


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, so 3 pictus catfish I will get! And I was planning on getting the shrimp pellets. Will they also eat the algea waffers?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

they are mainly carnivores but get algae wafers because of the red tail. The pictus will pick off of it as will the rainbows and the gourami not sure on the rest


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

no problem and remember pictus tend to eat small fish when grown


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, and I have one other question. How much do I feed the pictus catfish and red tailed shark?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i reccomend a lil after the lights go on and off they always eat


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it true you cant net catfish?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

you can just u need a very tight weaved net similar to like a shrimp net because of the fact the catfish have spines on the pectoral and dorsil fins they tend to get stuck in the net at times when catching them i prefer using something like a dip and pour with a net. i chase them into the bucket nd out they go lol. I don't do this with cories because they usually dont get stuck. Pictus however should be scooped not netted preferably


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, ok. I will try scooping my pictus catfish when I get them.


----------

